# Been pretty busy this summer



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Railroading every Sunday at the Botanic.


















Oops. 









Father and Son


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the pixes.

That last one, which tends to emphasize the grasses and rocks, goes a long way to capturing the essence of outdoor RRing, IMHO. Maybe submit for the calendar contest?

Les


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Tom, I fixed the URLs for the last two photos, so they didn't display the first one three times. (I think that makes Les's comment apply to the first image, not the last one now.) 

My wife was out there a few weeks ago. I told her to look for the trains, but she never got over to see them. She was very impressed with the gardens. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Not quite calendar quality. They're motion blurred in full res. I'll try again, maybe I'll make use of "conductor's perogative" and stop the train for the photo.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

K,

The first time I looked, the pic of 'Father and Son' didn't even come up. (Yes, I'd had my morning coffee).









Interesting, eh what?

Les


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 26 Aug 2009 11:11 AM 
Not quite calendar quality. They're motion blurred in full res. I'll try again, maybe I'll make use of "conductor's perogative" and stop the train for the photo. 



Aren't trains often photographed in motion?









Vulp


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom, do I see rail clamps AND soldered jumpers? 

Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

No, at the botanic they have joiners with no tie screws and soldered jumpers. I ignore them and run battery anyhow.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Uhh... isn't this the picture you posted?










Your post indicated the botanic...

Sure look like clamps to me, possible Aristo...

?????

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like Aristo railcamps and possibly a jumper wire visible. Whats the road bed mad of? Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like 2x6 synthetic wood, like trex, but the other brand... 

Greg 

tom??? no clamps???


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

2 by 6 treated wood.

They're laminated 2 deep so they don't make kinks at the joints and set on top of 4 by 4 posts every so often. The whole track is actually elevated off the ground and the ground built up with mulch so water drains away. The track is quite trouble free, though they do spend a long time each morning cleaning. There are only 2 switches in the whole place, and if the weather has been wet, they can be troublesome, we think because the boards get wet.

I think I would use something like trex and the ladder method, if I had a place to build.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 26 Aug 2009 03:38 PM 
Uhh... isn't this the picture you posted?










Your post indicated the botanic...

Sure look like clamps to me, possible Aristo...

?????

Greg 


Tom, you do not use clamps? I guess you do...


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh. I see. So THAT's what derailed that car.

We've been having some continuity trouble there. Perhaps Dave was experimenting.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm... soldered wires and continuity trouble? You should be able to visually inspect the jumpers... but some people use stranded wire, and water can get into the jacket and eat the wire up... don't ask me how I know this can even happen to 10 gauge wire... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

hehe

There's a section back there where the train runs slower. I think it's pretty cool and adds some interest as you hear the engine slow down as it takes a couple curves, then pick up again, but it bothers the guys. I suggested running another set of wires, or maybe jumpering around the crossover, but nobody listens to a guy who runs his trains on batteries


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I was not trying to give you a hard time, but when you say the layout has soldered jumpers and standard jumpers and then show a picture of rail clamps... oops... 

I used stranded 10 gauge wire and used to leave the power on 24/7. The track gets watered all the time, and there must be alkalinity in the soil, I saw the copper get attacked... 

That's when the realization that stranded wire has air gaps between the strands, and the thinner strands provide more surface area for attack than a solid wire. 

Changing to 10 gauge solid. 

I had a part where the trains ran slower, the connection to the track was broken, and the power was coming from 100 feet away... and this is stainless with a 6 locomotive consist! 

On your problem, just make up a 5 amp load (resistors), connect across the "slow spot", and then take a voltmeter on a very low scale, and put the probes on each side of a jumper, you will see the voltage drop right off! Easy and quick. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

It's the fricken rail !!! 

I swear I have 2 sections of 2' stainless and the trains always slow down on them, no jumpers or polished rail changes anything. Contact cleaner didn't help. The rail can't deliver the power. 

Greg, maybe I should ship a section to you so you can see for yourself. 

My theory, a Chinaman bucking for a raise substituted a cheaper additive to the mix... hence quality fade... unknown to the distributers. 

John


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

John now that you bring it up I wonder IF I will have issues eventually? I've got 2 different brands of SS rail. Hmmm?

Chas


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

John, I know you mentioned it before... wonder if you got some hollow sections? Seriously, I think there are cases where the metal is contaminated. 

I'm seriously thinking about going to something other than Aristo, like the Sunset Valley code 250... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Naw 'T'aint hollow.... I use those dang tiny screws for good continuity and it's in a tri-oval w/10' curves and straightaways of 10' (2) and 5'.... not huge and getting power from both ends ... might as well be conductive paint coated wood! Track bought off the shelf at the local store... could be radioactive for all I know. 

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

John, I assume this is Aristo track? If it is SS, those stock joiners are worthless for power conduction.. 

Regards, Greg


----------

